# the Ivermectin debate



## Sabrina901 (May 6, 2010)

I took my hedgie Spike to the vet for mites, and after expressing my concern about the Ivermectin, he called the zoologist that works there (shes currently on mommy leave). She looked in all of her books, and has never heard of documented/reported incidents any of you are talking about. The vet and zoologist also went on to say that most vets actually dont know what they're doing with hedgies, and usually end up overdosing the hedgies and kill them. Sooo, id think about going to a diff vet if I were you. I also wanted to add, I've been giving my hedgie Ivermectin and NOTHING has happened at all. Just my two cents on this whole thing.


----------



## Sabrina901 (May 6, 2010)

and I know some of you are going to try to debate with me on this, some of you may even get a little aggressive, I dont care. It was my opinion and I expressed it.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats fine that you stated your opinion but it almost seems as if you are the one being aggressive. You also say your vet told you that most other vets don't know what they are talking about but in all honesty it sounds as if she doesn't know much about hedgehogs either if she had to look in the book. 

Its your hedgehog, your decision but I don't think there is any need for You to come across as aggressive to people that have shared their own personal experiences in hopes that it may help a hedgehog in the future. I can't speak for everyone but I do know from being on here awhile that when the majority of members express a concern or shares information it isn't to be aggressive but to help. If you choose not to take their suggestions than thats fine but at least you were made aware of a possible complication. Plus hedgehogs have not been around as pets as long as lot of other domesticated animals so the correct information isn't always going to be found in a book, thats why there is so many people that come here and ask on the forums where there is wonderful people with lots of hands on hedgehog experience that take time out of their lives to offer advice and suggestions to HELP people. I know I am greatful for all the great advice I have been given here and have never been steered wrong.

Thats MY opinion and I expressed it.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

That actually IS the whole point of why most people don't use Ivermectin.
It's easy to overdose with Ivermectin, hence the complications that can come with it. If your vet is good with measuring the exact amount, then great! Just as something else to share, and for others to learn, how much did your hedgie weigh at the vets and how much Ivermectin was given? Perhaps everyone can learn from this and make it easier to guesstimate what could be a "safe" amount of some other vet suggests it. So we can get better guesstimate of cc/gram

People just prefer Revolution because it's harder to overdose. It makes it easier to give at home as well, without the "omg, if I give too much, I'll kill my hedgie..." Plus, since Revolution is topical, it's easier to take home and give the follow up treatments yourself. While with the Ivermectin injections, people would have to go back to the vets again. 

Quite honestly, most vets out there are not familiar with hedgehogs, and most owners out there are also learning. So the advice of using only Revolution would feel much... safer to the everyday owner, who may live in the middle of nowhere, with no actual vet who specializes in hedgehogs. So really, for the everyday owner, with an everyday vet, Revolution is the safer choice. Not everyone out there has a hedgie specialized vet within a few hours. 

There have been cases of hedgehogs having no adverse reaction to Ivermectin as well. It's just that the possibility that something could go wrong shadows the entire treatment. 

So the dangers of Ivermectin is out there, and I'd prefer that everyone knows that hedgehogs have died from it, rather than not knowing and learning first hand. This way, everyone can weigh the good and the bad, and decide for themselves. No on here is forcing anyone to use Revolution, just that most here would highly recommend Revolution, just because we really have no idea how much the vets really know. The first vet I went to, they had brown bags labelled "hedgehog food" and I think he knew better than to suggest I give that to my boy :lol: I was well prepared when I went, and he also suggested Ivermectin, but I chose Revolution. That was my choice, and I felt better making that choice, knowing that it's the safer alternative. 

Plus, there are good hedgehog vets out there who would also prefer to use Revolution. Just because they prefer Revolution, doesn't make them a bad vet. Quite honestly, that was the only part on your discussion I had a problem with. It just sounded like it meant that those who prefer Revolution have bad vets. Perhaps different wording may make it sound better...
Would the vet be bad if they fearlessly handle your huffing popping ball of quills with their bare hands, and still able to smile, just because they use revolution? Would they still be bad if your hedgie takes a liking to them and acts like a perfect well behaved angel throughout the examination? Would it make them bad if they listen to what you have to say, and explain things thoroughly to you? All just because they use Revolution? Just because they chose a safer path, it makes them a bad vet? There are definitely good AND bad hedgehog vets out there. I just don't believe that their choice in mite treatment will determine whether they are one of the good ones, or a bad one. 

Personally, I'd rather play it safe. To get a little OT, I'm the same way with my horse. She gets Ivermectin as a dewormer with certain brands. But there are some brands of dewormers out there that are easy to overdose and cause complications. And considering I don't have a horse sized scale lying around, I'd prefer the safer route. :lol: 

That is my choice. Just as you choosing Ivermectin is your choice. I'm glad that you have a vet who can correctly dose Ivermectin.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You can take a chance on killing your hedgie if you want,that's your choice. So much safer to just use Revolution  so why take the chance :roll: it's not worth it :!:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

My vet too was insisting on Ivermectin too, but I did convinced her about Revolution in the end. Also it's not because something bad didn't happend that it won't the first time. Revolution isn't that expensive anyway, it costed me about 40$ and was able to do that in the confort of my home (Litchi is really stressed at the vet).


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There are many people who have had their hedgehogs treated with Ivermectin without a problem. That doesn't mean it's safe as there have been many who have had it used with adverse effects ranging from mild to severe including death. Topical and oral are safer than injectable but still can cause a reaction. 

Perhaps those whose hedgehogs have had adverse reactions to Ivermectin, their vets have never reported it but there have been adverse reactions in other animals as well. Do a search on ivermectin reactions and then add hedgehogs and there are many cases in numerous species of animals. 

Often the people on these forums know more hedgehog care than the vets do. That is obvious by the number of vets who recommend hedgehog food, some to the point that they won't treat the hedgehog if it's been on cat food. Also consider that most vets see maybe at most 10 hedgehogs per year whereas on these forums and the lists there are hundreds of owners, breeders and rescues so we are hearing about thousands of hedgehogs and from people who have owned hedgehogs for years. Anyone who has been involved with hedgehogs and been on the forums and/or lists for a while can tell you of reported instances of an adverse reaction to ivermectin. 

Ivermectin is very dose sensitive and yes it is easy to overdose. That is another reason to use Revolution as it is just about impossible to overdose. Some people have used an entire tube on their hedgehog with no problems. 

What I simply do not understand is why, when there is a totally safe alternative, anyone would be willing to take the risk of using ivermectin? I seriously don't get why some vets are so closed minded about only using Ivermectin. What the heck is the difference if the client wants to use Revolution instead of Ivermectin?


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

My vet has never even brought up Ivermectin, I don't know if it's available in Canada or not, but I wouldn't take the risk even if the vet insisted. Having nearly lost Quillamina once, I wouldn't do anything that had even the slightest chance of killing her. My vet has told me herself that most vets don't know much about hedgehogs since they're still a relatively newly domesticated animal. You have to do a lot of the research yourself, and it's always wise to listen to the people who have had lots of hedgehogs, because they're more likely to know what they're talking about. 

For example, I didn't know that the 8 in 1 Ultra brand of hedgie food was junk before I came here. Now I know I'd better get my hedgies switched to a high-quality cat food, maybe a mix of more than one. You have to keep an open mind, there are always going to be people who know better than you do. 

I don't mean to be rude or anything, but if you're willing to take that kind of risk with your hedgehog's life, maybe you shouldn't have one. Again, I don't mean to be cruel, but that's my view on it, and I think, just as everyone else is, I'm entitled to my opinion.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

It almost seems like you joined Hedgehog Central just to start this debate since you've had nothing useful to say and have had no comment since starting this post.

Anyway...
Why not print out some of these posts and give them to your vet? It may not have been documented by a vet but it sure as heck is enough for ME! I'd NEVER put my babies in danger~ especially by giving them some medication that could harm or kill them~ knowing that there is a safe alternative! The world of hedgehogs is new to most people and most vets. If they are relying on outdated information from books, you can pretty much guarantee that your hedgie won't be getting the best care. The great thing about forums like this is that you can get up-to-date information from people with YEARS of experience with hedgehogs...but you have to be willing to listen!

By the way, you even said so yourself that your VET didn't know about Invermectin being bad and had to call a zoologist to look up info in books. So how can you say that your vet is better than other peoples'? Is it because your vet gave your hedgehog a medication against your wishes? The fact that he/she had to call someone else because they didn't know enough about your pet? I just don't get it. Your logic of thinking that something will never happen to you is an awful way to live, and will only lead to disaster. The fact that you let your vet treat your hedgie with something that you had concerns about, gives US concerns about you as a pet owner. Sorry, but that's MY opinion!

Oh, and here's yet another hedgie with a problem who was given Invermectin which caused even more problems!...

It's your decision, but I'd just swallow your pride and keep the welfare of your hedgehog as priority #1.
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5808


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Sela said:


> My vet has never even brought up Ivermectin, I don't know if it's available in Canada or not...


FYI, it's available, it's also under the name "Imovec" I believe.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

FiaSpice said:


> Sela said:
> 
> 
> > My vet has never even brought up Ivermectin, I don't know if it's available in Canada or not...
> ...


'Ivomec,' got it. I'll remember that and make sure I give my vet an adamant 'NO WAY' if she suggests it by either name, though I doubt she will.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Sela said:


> FiaSpice said:
> 
> 
> > Sela said:
> ...


I've seen one bottle of it in the vet clinic I work at, but haven't ever seen anyone use it, it's more commonly used in horses and cattle here in Canada.

It's also used to treat river blindness in developing countries thanks to the generous donation of Merck. Something that can kill those nasty parasites should definitely not ever be used on hedgehogs.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I know alot of dog breeders here in North Carolina that use Ivomec(ivermectin) for heartworms.


----------

